# We put some road tires on our tandem MTB and went for a ride.... [video]



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I have 2 sets of chain rings for our mountain tandem. My plan was to get 2 wheelsets and swap out for when we expected to ride the road more often.
So, we compromised. We had Doug Curtis of Curtlo build us a custom road tandem.


----------

